
A Company Copes with Backlash Against 70k Minimum Salaries - kareemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/02/business/a-company-copes-with-backlash-against-the-raise-that-roared.html?mabReward=A5&moduleDetail=recommendations-0&action=click&contentCollection=Fashion%20%26%20Style&region=Footer&module=WhatsNext&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&src=recg&pgtype=article
======
kup0
The issue isn't that they wanted to increase the salaries, but that it was
executed in an extremely naive way.

This seems something done more on a whim than after any kind of significant
research.

~~~
zimpenfish
> more on a whim than after any kind of significant research

Sounds like there was a decent amount of research.

"[Maisey McMaster, financial manager] helped calculate whether the firm could
afford to gradually raise everyone’s salary to $70,000 over a three-year
period"

~~~
kup0
The financials had to be calculated. That is a given. But what about the
psychological/social implications? It seems that would be a far more important
side to consider.

